# Long manes and tails!



## ~Palomino~ (Jul 21, 2005)

There is just something that I am just fasinated with with horses with long mane and tails! I just think they are GORGEOUS! So post pics of your horses with LONG mane and tails! Also those horses with LONG mane and tails, HOW DO YOU GET THEM LONG AND KEEP THEM LONG?

Thanks!

-Gage-


----------



## Feather1414 (Jul 21, 2005)

Peanut has no mane, but a pretty long tail...

I just keep the bottem tied up so he doesnt pull it out.







Cant see it too well, but its on the ground 3 inches!


----------



## MiniHGal (Jul 21, 2005)

This was Oliver's tail and mane...his tail was always especially thick and long, though I never kept it up in a braid or anything, as well as it never dragged because he was a driving horse and would step on it. He just naturally grew it.
















And Pippin has the same kind of tail, and his mane is getting very long, though it is a bit thinner, which is nice. Both mane and tail look better than in the picture now.


----------



## Minimor (Jul 21, 2005)

Not a great picture, but this is "Scooter" our two year old colt. This was taken earlier in the year, and his mane has grown since then. We're going to have to thin/shorten it some, as it's just too much--Scooter is quite small & very fine, and all that mane makes him look a bit off balance.






We've got a two year old filly here whose tail drags several inches on the ground, but I don't have a photo that shows iit...

What do we do to get them long & keep them long? Not a thing--they just grow that way! No braids, no tail bags, nothing.


----------



## Minimor (Jul 21, 2005)

MiniHGal, that last picture of yours could be used in a shampoo commercial!! I like that!


----------



## ~Palomino~ (Jul 21, 2005)

Minimor said:


> Not a great picture, but this is "Scooter" our two year old colt.  This was taken earlier in the year, and his mane has grown since then.  We're going to have to thin/shorten it some, as it's just too much--Scooter is quite small & very fine, and all that mane makes him look a bit off balance.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well when/if you take more pics of that colt PLEASE PM me and I woudl LOVE to see the filly that her tail drags on the floor!!

Thanks EVERYONE!!

-Gage-


----------



## MagicTheMini (Jul 21, 2005)

My mini used to have a long mane and tail



and now they are still long just not as long





I think the best thing is the three part tail bags, they keep the tail strong and protected! L


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Jul 21, 2005)

Minihgal,




















I joined the forum after Oliver's passing and so I've only seen photos of him driving. My GOD he was a good-looking horse!



Maybe to some people he might not be what they're looking for, but he's everything I've always loved about my Arab Spyderman. The color, the motion, the smooth body with the lovely neck tie-in...Wow! Thank you for sharing him with us.

Leia


----------



## suz (Jul 21, 2005)

Here is my guy




















I try and keep his tail braided and/or in a bag most of the time. Always spray lots of Healthy Hair moisturizer on it before braiding and bagging, as well as when I groom him.

Also, lots of conditioner when I bathe him.


----------



## Deb (Jul 21, 2005)

she has a double mane and her tail touches the ground, i do nothing to it just regular grooming


----------



## susanne (Jul 21, 2005)

Oh, how I miss Oliver, although I never met him in person. He will always be one of my all-time favorites! These photos do my heart good.


----------



## Shari (Jul 21, 2005)

Well, I do not have a good action shot,,, trying to get my minis to run by myself....



At least it is not the nostril shot.





Here is Maggie right after she was clipped.


----------



## lyn_j (Jul 21, 2005)

[SIZE=14pt]Fancy is the one I have that grows hair like crazy. Her forlock and mane and tail were chewed by the foals last year pretty short. now look![/SIZE]
















That last one was a month before she had Lucky,

Lyn


----------



## Jess P (Jul 21, 2005)

Heres Half Moon Farm Sylvia's Pride (Dusty) His mane is a bit longer now, and still really thick


----------



## Sheri Hill (Jul 21, 2005)

Here is some of my Just Ginger Mae
















Sheri


----------



## Loess Hills (Jul 21, 2005)

Some horses just seem to grow naturally thick and long manes and tails, and some have naturally thinner hair both in their coat and tails.

Here's one of our stallion, Buster, in early spring, and in in July. He was having a Good Hair Day!


----------

